# hosta plant



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Do they have aphids on them? The bees could be collecting honeydew.

They could be gathering the guttation from the leaves if the plants are growing rapidly and the soil is wet.

read about guttation here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttation


----------

